# Before & After 1967 Coppertone Rams Horn



## sfhschwinn (Aug 10, 2015)

I did what I said I would do: have the bike finished and road worthy by tonight. Started at 9AM and finished 9PM but I did take some food breaks and repair other peoples bikes as well. Back tire is a primo comet slik and front is a gripper no name brand. I "borrowed" the seat from my 1966 deluxe stingray as that bike still need the sturmey hub built into an S2 so I wont be riding it any time soon. Still debating if pedals are original, they say Schwinn but have reflectors but look the same as the ones on my other rams horn. I am looking for another one of these seats as well as coppertone grip tape if anyone wants to sell some.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing!!!  Really suprized how nice the decals cleaned up.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice days work. Looks like it turned out pretty dang good. Reflector pedals didn't appear on Schwinns until 71, amber in 72.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2015)

lookin good!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I need to quit tackling multiple projects in one day, maybe I'll accomplish something!

NICE JOB!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2015)

She sure is pretty. Great job cleaning it up.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone! The final daylight pictures are now up


----------

